# twin turbo truck



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

well im in need of the exhaust manifolds for the vg30dett so i can mount the twin 25s on my truck with the vg30e any other work i will have to do to make it work plz let me kno and i will gladly get pics of it up when she is finished :idhitit:


----------



## Old $chool (May 21, 2008)

charge piping, intercooler, BOV, wastegates, downpipes, filter and piping, EMS, fuel system, etc.


----------



## Nissanpickup (Nov 16, 2005)

i know bout all that im talking bout custom work like will i have to cut the fenders am i going to have to put 1/1000th head gaskets to raise up my compression cuz i have the vg30e not the vg30de and any ideas on where i can find the turbos and manifolds(intake and exhaust) ive looked at the junkyard down in miami but it is hard to find a crashed 300zxtt so i dunno if there is a place online where i can buy them from for cheap thanks for the help


----------

